# Vetassess point test advice only



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

Does anyone know of vetassess point test advise processing time . I have got acs cleared but they asked to check with vetassess for claiming points on bachelor degree as it's in non computers stream 

Any advise would be appreciated 
~ spaniard


----------



## parism (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

How did you go with VETASSESS? Is that needed? I am in the same boat - I have got my skills assessment from ACS - do I need to do the points advice test to be able to claim qualification points? I have recieved an invitation to apply. So, can I apply for the PR and see if I am asked to get the points advice test done? Or should I first do the points advice test and then apply for the PR? 
Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## ankitbnl406 (Nov 8, 2012)

parism said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you go with VETASSESS? Is that needed? I am in the same boat - I have got my skills assessment from ACS - do I need to do the points advice test to be able to claim qualification points? I have recieved an invitation to apply. So, can I apply for the PR and see if I am asked to get the points advice test done? Or should I first do the points advice test and then apply for the PR?
> Please advise. Thanks.


Tell your all details first.

Then we can suggest accordingly.

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Apply for PR and do vetassess parallely.. Usually vetassess not required and co gives points based on your marksheets and degree certificates .. But would recommend to apply for vetassess point test advice in parallel just in case


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

how much time does vetassess take ?
for work ex and education togetheR?


----------



## ankitbnl406 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Reply*



getsetgo said:


> how much time does vetassess take ?
> for work ex and education togetheR?


It will take around minimum 8 days till yet to 2 months approx.

Regards,
Ankit Sudhera


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think they do work ex .. That's with CO based on your acs .. Vetassess only for degree points


----------



## parism (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Spainard, I took your advice and have applied for my PR. I also tried to apply for the vetassess points test, but the form says not to apply unless asked by DIAC or the skill assessment authority. So, I will probably just keep my fingers crossed and hope I get the points, else will apply if the CO asks for it. 
Thanks a lot again.


----------



## emon (Sep 19, 2014)

Dear All,
I am interested to apply for PR in Australia through 190 class. I would like to submit documents for the assessment to Vetassess soon. As I need 10 points from experience, I am planning to apply for Point advisory service from Vetassess although it is not required by the Immigration. However, I am bit confused about the whole process. As I have few questions, I am seeking for your assistance.

My 5 years of experience will be completed on February 2015. If I submit application to Vetassess for both assessment and Point advisory letter, I probably obtain the results in December 2014. I hope that Vetassess will give me a positive assessment to my nominated profession. 

After my post-graduation, I worked 5 months in one university, then 2 years 6 months in Company A, and 1 year 8 months (till today) in Company B. 

If they count/accept all of my experience (till Nov/Dec, 2014), it will be 4 years 9 months. With this letter if I apply to immigration in early March, 2015, will the Case Officer consider 5 years of experience and give me 10 points? Of course, I will work with my present employer till March 2015 and provide valid payslip/tax document, if the CO asks me to submit! 

Is it a safer way to move forward or should I submit the application along with the Point advisory letter mentioning 5 years of experience?

I am seeking for your assistance as your suggestion will be very helpful for my application process. Thank you so much.

-Emon


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

emon said:


> Dear All,
> I am interested to apply for PR in Australia through 190 class. I would like to submit documents for the assessment to Vetassess soon. As I need 10 points from experience, I am planning to apply for Point advisory service from Vetassess although it is not required by the Immigration. However, I am bit confused about the whole process. As I have few questions, I am seeking for your assistance.
> 
> My 5 years of experience will be completed on February 2015. If I submit application to Vetassess for both assessment and Point advisory letter, I probably obtain the results in December 2014. I hope that Vetassess will give me a positive assessment to my nominated profession.
> ...


Vet will not assess for any employment less than 6 months. so you will assessment for your Company A and B.
Share about Points details.
you can increase 10 points by IELTS


----------



## emon (Sep 19, 2014)

Dear Sivakumar,
Thanks for your note! Does it mean that no experience will be considered by DIAC until vetassess confirms? My 5 months job experience in Company A is fully matched with my profession and similar to the role in company B (2 years 6 months) and Company C (1 year 8 months, current employer).

Let say, Vetassess won't access my 5 months experience even I seek for the advisory letter, and they won't mention anything about this experience in the letter. Do you think that DIAC will never consider this 5 months experience?

Please help me in this regard. Thank you so much.

Kind regards
Emon


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

emon said:


> Dear Sivakumar,
> Thanks for your note! Does it mean that no experience will be considered by DIAC until vetassess confirms? My 5 months job experience in Company A is fully matched with my profession and similar to the role in company B (2 years 6 months) and Company C (1 year 8 months, current employer).
> 
> Let say, Vetassess won't access my 5 months experience even I seek for the advisory letter, and they won't mention anything about this experience in the letter. Do you think that DIAC will never consider this 5 months experience?
> ...


Everything under discretion of DIAC. It may differ from case to case. If you CO accepts this 5months is well n good. 

Check Vetassess website for more detail.


----------



## gotoAus (Nov 26, 2014)

parism said:


> Hi Spainard, I took your advice and have applied for my PR. I also tried to apply for the vetassess points test, but the form says not to apply unless asked by DIAC or the skill assessment authority. So, I will probably just keep my fingers crossed and hope I get the points, else will apply if the CO asks for it.
> Thanks a lot again.


Hi Parism....

would be keen to know if CO had considered points for your educational exp...I have a NON ICT degree and was thinking about VATASSESS...but based on your post looks like we dont have to untill asked by CO..

Cheers

gotoAUS


----------



## ArunPrakash (Dec 11, 2014)

*Point test advice*

Dear All,
I am interested to apply for provisional PR to Australia through 489 class. I have completed vetasses skill assessment and technical interview and got successful outcome letter (Certificate III). Right now I have 5.4 years of professional experience including my industrial training.Some of my friends advised me to go for point test before applying visa because recently visa authorities recently rejected some applications by telling that industrial training will not be added in experiences.But in my condition it is a paid employment.In guide lines it is clearly shown that paid employment will be considered as experience.....can any one help me .....

Expecting a favorable response


----------



## parism (Nov 6, 2012)

gotoAus said:


> Hi Parism.... would be keen to know if CO had considered points for your educational exp...I have a NON ICT degree and was thinking about VATASSESS...but based on your post looks like we dont have to untill asked by CO.. Cheers gotoAUS


Hi gotoAUS, yes CO considered my education and I got the points. Hope this helps.


----------



## parism (Nov 6, 2012)

ArunPrakash said:


> Dear All, I am interested to apply for provisional PR to Australia through 489 class. I have completed vetasses skill assessment and technical interview and got successful outcome letter (Certificate III). Right now I have 5.4 years of professional experience including my industrial training.Some of my friends advised me to go for point test before applying visa because recently visa authorities recently rejected some applications by telling that industrial training will not be added in experiences.But in my condition it is a paid employment.In guide lines it is clearly shown that paid employment will be considered as experience.....can any one help me ..... Expecting a favorable response


Hi Arun ,
In your assessment, does it indicate your years of experience? In my case I had done my assessment from ACS, and the assessment letter clearly mentioned years of experience. 
Also, was your industrial training full time or was it a part of your curriculum ? 
In my opinion, If your training was after your certificate III and you have a letter from the company stating the period, type of work (part/full time) and your roles and responsibilities, you should be able to claim the experience for that period if it is in the relevant field and can be assessed by the assessing authority. 
It would be a good idea to do a points test to be on the safe side, especially if you know cases where a similar experience has not been considered. 
All the best!


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ArunPrakash said:


> Dear All,
> I am interested to apply for provisional PR to Australia through 489 class. I have completed vetasses skill assessment and technical interview and got successful outcome letter (Certificate III). Right now I have 5.4 years of professional experience including my industrial training.Some of my friends advised me to go for point test before applying visa because recently visa authorities recently rejected some applications by telling that industrial training will not be added in experiences.But in my condition it is a paid employment.In guide lines it is clearly shown that paid employment will be considered as experience.....can any one help me .....
> 
> Expecting a favorable response


*Points test is advisable for your case. Fees is also very less for u => around 80 Au$*


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

parism said:


> Hi Arun ,
> In your assessment, does it indicate your years of experience? In my case I had done my assessment from ACS, and the assessment letter clearly mentioned years of experience.
> Also, was your industrial training full time or was it a part of your curriculum ?
> In my opinion, If your training was after your certificate III and you have a letter from the company stating the period, type of work (part/full time) and your roles and responsibilities, you should be able to claim the experience for that period if it is in the relevant field and can be assessed by the assessing authority.
> ...


Hi Parism

I hope u r in OZ. 

I couldnt find in the visa tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

If you wish, update urself in the tracker and also your timelines in the signature


----------



## parism (Nov 6, 2012)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Parism I hope u r in OZ. I couldnt find in the visa tracker https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84 If you wish, update urself in the tracker and also your timelines in the signature


Hi Sivakumar,
Yes I am in Oz. I have just updated my signature with my timelines, but it's relatively old. Hope this helps. 
Thanks.

Systems Analyst :ACS Apr-2012|IELTS Result 26-Oct-2012 | EOI 27-Oct-2012 | Invite 1-Nov-2012| Application submitted 6-Dec-2012|CO 24-Jan-2014|Medical 1-Feb-2013|Grant 1-Mar-2013|


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi gotoAus and parism

I am also planning to apply for EOI but I have a non-ICT BE degree. Can I go ahead with the EOI without applying for VETASSESS Qualifications Assessment?

Your answer will be much helpful in reassuring and reinforcing my understanding

Kind Regards


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,

Need some expert advice.

What is the lead time for VETASSESS point test advise? for qualifications?

I assume this is just to assess the qualifications as the employment experience is already assessed by ACS.

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some expert advice.
> 
> ...


Check out in the Vetassess site itself....

max 6 weeks earlier, time to time to it will change..


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Siva Kumar,

I just called VETASSESS.

They mentioned that the points test advise only assessment for qualification result will mandatorily mention that it is for 485 visa.

This is also mentioned on the disclaimer which we need to accept to proceed.

I am keen to apply for a 189/190 visa.

How will this impact my application if the VETASSESS result will mention that it is for 485 visa?

Pl advise.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Siva Kumar,
> 
> I just called VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


*It should not be like that...*

Application Process (Points Test Advice, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS

What do we assess?
For applicants applying for a Skills Assessment under points tested skilled migration visas, we will assess your highest qualification up to postgraduate doctoral degree level. VETASSESS will also determine the date that you were deemed skilled in your nominated occupation. based on closely related employment held within the last ten years. You must provide sufficient relevant evidence to support your claims of qualifications and employment.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Siva Kumar,

I called VETASSESS and the person got confused about the occupation being on the VETASSESS list.

When i told her that am applying for the BA category, she said i can go ahead and apply.

This issue sorted.

Thanks a lot


----------



## wanwar (Jun 11, 2016)

HI, 

I am stuck in lingo. not able to proceed further with the non Vetassess occupation education assessment. 

Could any one advice what needs to be done. I am searching on their website but not finding any place to apply for application specific to non vetasses occupation. 

Secondly for degree assessment only do i need to submit SRG29 Post-485 form?


----------



## joshiakshay30 (Jul 18, 2016)

Dear Senior Members,

I need an advice on similar topic - need for both VETACESS and ACS. I browsed a number of threads, but got confused a bit. My situation is:

I want to apply for PR under 189 with ICT Business Analyst. 

Bachelor of Engineering : Electrical Engineering (non-ICT)
MBA: Dual major: Finance and Marketing
Total work experience: 15 years (purely into ICT, with 3 employers)
IELTS: L-8.0 | W: 7.5 | R : 8.5 | S: 7.0 

My confusion is, I am applying for ACS skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst, based on my work experience. In some threads I read that being a non-ICT major, to get a points for education, one should do VETACESS - POINT TEST as well, while in some threads it indicated that ACS will deduct 4 to 6 years of overall experience from the experience in lieu of education. 

So what is the best advice on this - should i do VETACESS Points test for educational degree and can i do this in parallel to ACS Skill assessment? 

Thanks
Joshi


----------



## aashishmittal (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi, my technical interview is within 15 days for sheet metal trade worker. Anyone know about the question ask in the interview??? And how I get the study material for the same.?? Please support it's urgent


----------



## sonam.jain (Jan 2, 2019)

*Non ICT qualification Assesment*

Hi everyone,

Need your advice. 
I have a non-ICT degree outside of Australia (B.Tech in Civil Engineering from NIT, India).

Experience - Application Developer (Completly in IT - 13.5 years)

I have got my ACS assessment for ANZCO 261313. They deducted 6 years of my experience and didnt provide any qualification assessment.

Will i still be getting 15 points for graduation or do i need to apply for VETASSES point test assessment, before i apply for EOI.

The posts that i have read so far are confusing and very old. I am not sure whats the scenario at present.

Please share your experiences and comments.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonam.jain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need your advice.
> I have a non-ICT degree outside of Australia (B.Tech in Civil Engineering from NIT, India).
> ...


If you want to claim 15 points for education, then you need to get your degree assessed 

It will be done by Engineers Australia and not Vetassess 

Check their website and decide

Cheers


----------



## sonam.jain (Jan 2, 2019)

NB said:


> If you want to claim 15 points for education, then you need to get your degree assessed
> 
> It will be done by Engineers Australia and not Vetassess
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. Will EA requires experience in that field as well? if yes, i do not have any experience in civil engineering.


----------

